# Nearly Ready For BH!



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

But for his age :/ lol He won't be old enough until September. Maybe my club will have the judges back in the fall. 

Last things we are working on:
The microchip check. Things are improving. I can get his focus so that helps. Without my getting his focus he looks at the stranger like he WANTS to give them a warning shot..but knows he can't...so he hard mouths the plastic beepy thing. Like I said though, able to get his focus. Work in progress

Straightness. A lot of this is because we started late, on the back heel, and I am a newbie. We are working all of our positions from static and it is going MUCH better..however every so often he is crooked for sit in motion. Which means his ass end was kicked out during the heel. He does not forge, but he does drift his backside out. Especially when I do the 15 slow paces. 

We start tracking soon. The person I want to learn with is trialing her dog for IPO 1 on June 30th, so I do not want to distract her with that. I have been helping her by proofing his long down and keeping him clean in the blind. So I don't want the focus off that until after her trial. Her dog is my favorite not my dog dog. He is so drivey yet clear headed. 

Bite work- he LOOOOVES lol We just started running around the blinds (using Revier). The bark and hold is confusing him a bit (he looks back to me and his eyebrows say "what? No bitey bitey?". He is a deep thinker (many have noticed this as well) and when he is not sure of what you want him to do, he goes slowly. He will get it though. 

Here is a Beast Mode pic, follow by a "do what now?" pic lol 

Photo credits K9 Snap Shots (another photographer was there and turned my camera on me..a rare treat)


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Lots of trials going on that time of year if your willing to travel.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like things are coming along very well!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't know anything about trialing or IPO, but Valor sure is a smart beautiful boy! It looks like you guys are having lots of fun training.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you, we are! I wish I knew earlier and with former dogs how relationship building this stuff is


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Lots of trials going on that time of year if your willing to travel.


 Thanks I know, but I definitely want to trial with my club. They have been so welcoming, helpful, and patient with me. And we (the club members and trainers) have become friends. I'd wait for them to see the fruits of their patience with me  They even let my fearful rescue pitbull hang around to get use to people and well adjusted dogs that know to be neutral to him, and he gets a shot at heeling patterns on the field too. Most clubs would not have the time for him. I really appreciate it and I appreciate them


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

CometDog said:


> Thanks I know, but I definitely want to trial with my club. They have been so welcoming, helpful, and patient with me. And we (the club members and trainers) have become friends. I'd wait for them to see the fruits of their patience with me  They even let my fearful rescue pitbull hang around to get use to people and well adjusted dogs that know to be neutral to him, and he gets a shot at heeling patterns on the field too. Most clubs would not have the time for him. I really appreciate it and I appreciate them


I hear you. My club trial is 6/30-7/1 in appda. I'm not ready (working out a sensitive foot issue). But we have club members that go to a bunch of different trials and we will hook up to go.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I hear you. My club trial is 6/30-7/1 in appda. I'm not ready (working out a sensitive foot issue). But we have club members that go to a bunch of different trials and we will hook up to go.


What is APPDA? I keep hearing it mentioned. Much more intense?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

CometDog said:


> What is APPDA? I keep hearing it mentioned. Much more intense?


Like psa, but a little different


----------

